# Slide 140 AM aus 2011 Umbauen



## Rindviech (28. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Habe mir vor nem Jahr das 140er Slide AM gekauft. Tolles Ding, nur leider möcht ich nun mal Hardtail (?) fahren denn...ich habe mittlerweile ein Gewichtsproblem und nein, das Bike ist nicht zu schwer 

Ich komme mit dem verbautem Dämpfer nicht mehr klar. Bin bei 50% negativ Federweg, in Bergauf-Passagen bleib ich beim Trampeln ständig an Wurzeln o.ä. mit den Pedalen kleben. Habe ca 10cm Platz zwischen Pedal und Boden. Nun meine Frage: Gibts nen anderen, härteren Dämpfer für die Einbaumaße des RP23 oder rüste ich am besten auf Hardtail um? Bei einem Komplettumbau seh ich nur ein Problem: die Geometrie mit der Federgabel, Geld für eine neue wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.

Ggf hat jemand ne ganz andere Idee oder nen Tipp für mich.


----------



## Braunbaer (28. Juli 2012)

Rindviech schrieb:


> Ggf hat jemand ne ganz andere Idee oder nen Tipp für mich.



Ähm - mehr Luft in den Dämpfer pumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rindviech (28. Juli 2012)

Naja, ich bin davon ausgegangen dass das selbstverständlich ist...ist bis aufs max aufgeblasen das ding


----------



## Braunbaer (28. Juli 2012)

Rindviech schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin davon ausgegangen dass das selbstverständlich ist...ist bis aufs max aufgeblasen das ding



Was heißt denn "max"? Wieviel bar bzw. PSI sind denn auf dem Dämpfer? Und wieviel wiegst Du?


----------



## Rindviech (28. Juli 2012)

ca 300psi, 134kg


----------



## Braunbaer (28. Juli 2012)

Rindviech schrieb:


> ca 300psi, 134kg



das sind ja gute 20 bar. Das sollte eigentlich auch für Dein Gewicht ausreichen.

Mit dem Druck solltest Du irgendwo bei 25% SAG rauskommen. 50% SAG kann eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## Rindviech (28. Juli 2012)

wie kommst du darauf? hast du ne tabelle o.ä. zur hand?


----------



## LotusElise (29. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre bei halbem Gewicht nicht mal den halben Luftdruck in meinem Slide bei 20-25% Sag, also hätte ich auch Zweifel am Dämpfer oder am Manometer angemeldet.
Hast Du schon die Druckstufendämpfung erhöht, also die Propedal Plattformdämpfung auf 2 oder 3 aktiviert? Das sollte zumindest jedes Wippen rausnehmen und damit auch für mehr Bodenfreiheit sorgen.


----------



## Rindviech (29. Juli 2012)

habe mir gestern abend noch eine 2te dämpferpumpe besorgt. werde später den druck mit dieser messen und ggf einstellen. ProPedal steht auf 3, nur ich kann nicht sagen, dass der hinterbau bei aktiven ProPedal nicht wippt. Rein optisch sehe ich keine Veränderung am Wippen. Kam mir aber nie komisch vor, ist mein erstes Fully...dachte, wenn ProPedal aktiv ist, wird die aufgenommene Kraft im Dämpfer "umgeleitet"...kein Plan. 
Sollte der SAG in ProPedal und offener Stellung gleich sein? Oder "sperrt" die ProPedal stellung den Dämpfer, sodass ich, theoretisch, weniger SAG habe....?
Irgendwie muss ich ja jetzt rausfinden, ob die ProPedal geschichte defekt ist..


----------



## LotusElise (29. Juli 2012)

wenn Du Propedal auf 3 gestellt UND mit dem blauen Hebel aktiviert hast, sollte der Sag und das Wippen wesentlich geringer sein. Wenn Du neben dem Bike stehend den Hinterbau einfederst, spürst du einen großen Unterschied, da gerade diese langsamen Bewegungen vom aktivierten ProPedal stark gedämpft werden. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Rindviech (29. Juli 2012)

also, zum testen hab ich den druck auf 150psi abgesenkt. propedal war auf stufe 3, es ich kann keinen unterschied zwischen offen und aktivem propedal festellen..dann wir dir dämpfer wohl defekt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LotusElise (29. Juli 2012)

wenn wirklich kein Unterschied festzustellen ist, kannst Du noch die Zugstufe (rotes Rad) von Anschlag zu Anschlag testen, es müsste sich ein extremer Unterschied beim Ausfedern ergeben. Wenn das auch nicht der Fall ist, dann ist wohl  zu wenig Dämpferöl drin. Auf jeden Fall solltest Du bei einem Servicepartner oder jemandem, der Erfahrung mit dem normalen Verhalten von Fox-Dämpfern hat, mal einen Blick drauf werfen lassen!


----------



## Rindviech (29. Juli 2012)

danke für den tipp, zugstufe funktioniert ohne probleme.


----------

